
India Tries to Stem Migrant Worker Exodus Amid Coronavirus Lockdown - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/india-tries-to-stem-migrant-worker-exodus-amid-coronavirus-lockdown-11585499312
======
known
Sad to see a former tea-vendor could not Recognize/Understand/Anticipate/Act
on sufferings of Common man in India
[http://archive.vn/KqDZA](http://archive.vn/KqDZA)

Or is it #sadism (pleasure in suffering of others)

